# Zeebrugge to Hull ferry



## Mobilvetta (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi planning to travel back to the UK in early April, I'm contemplating getting the Zeebrugge to Hull ferry as opposed to Calais to Dover as it will be a shorter road trip back to Blackpool. I have been quoted £197.00 from Zeebrugge or £79.00 from Calais. Our last port of call will be Dunkirk, so Zeebrugge is just over an hour away. As anyone used the route I am think of using, it's with P&O ferries. Does anyone know of any discount codes that can be used on P&O ferries, I have tried a couple that I found on websites but to no avail. Does it sound like a sensible option, just thinking the journey back from Calais could be gridlocked.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 9, 2019)

If your starting from Dunkirk I’d go from Calais as it’s so close and we live in Lancs. Pick your time and driving north shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## shaunr68 (Mar 9, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> If your starting from Dunkirk I’d go from Calais as it’s so close and we live in Lancs. Pick your time and driving north shouldn’t be a problem.


This is true, though it would involve a much longer drive in the UK, an extra 185 miles.  I've just done a few rough calculations and reckon taking the Zeebrugge ferry would save about £35 in diesel in addition to all that extra driving on the congested UK road network.  It's up to the OP of course to weigh up whether that's worth forking out an extra £118 for the ferry ticket.


----------



## runnach (Mar 9, 2019)

Personaly the Zeebrugge crossing more a mini cruise than a ferry so make it part of your holiday

No matter how rough the sea,once his stabilisers are out very little roll , and Hull is an easy port to get through. 5 -6 hours to Dover m25 etc,take Hull crossing every time

Channa


----------



## Victor (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi, live in Durham and now mostly use Hull .   Like someone has said previously, if youve got the time its like a mini cruise.
Weve stopped off nr Brussels and Bruge and also stopped over nr Knokke Heist which is a lovely upmarket seaside town,
Everyone to their own but it beats the Dartford M25 M1/ A1 anytime.
               Victor


----------



## Victor (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi again, another one to look at is Harwich.
A friend of mine who lives in Lincs swears by it.
Hes just crossed end of Feb and it was £70 for a Transporter.
Not sure whether it would be worthwhile for me but certainly worth it to combine atrip to Norfolk area perhaps ?
        Victor


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2019)

When we come back via Calais ( cheapest route ) we sometimes go into Canterbury P&R     Car park results | Canterbury City Council

We`ll spend the day there and rest up before leaving at approx 10.00 - 11.00pm for the journey home, that way it`s only £3.50 so long as you leave before midnight.

The journey home is a lot quieter and an added bonus for all the tight arsed buggers on here is that the Dartford Crossing is also free.


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 9, 2019)

We use the tunnel but split the journey home to Lancashire with an overnight at Rutland water.


----------



## alcam (Mar 9, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> When we come back via Calais ( cheapest route ) we sometimes go into Canterbury P&R     Car park results | Canterbury City Council
> 
> We`ll spend the day there and rest up before leaving at approx 10.00 - 11.00pm for the journey home, that way it`s only £3.50 so long as you leave before midnight.
> 
> The journey home is a lot quieter and an added bonus for all the tight arsed buggers on here is that the Dartford Crossing is also free.



Was a bit puzzled when staying at Canterbury recently .
Arrived at 6pm , left 7.30am following day was charged for 2 days , £7 .
Thought there was something wrong .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2019)

alcam said:


> Was a bit puzzled when staying at Canterbury recently .
> Arrived at 6pm , left 7.30am following day was charged for 2 days , £7 .
> Thought there was something wrong .




Nope, nothing wrong it`s because you went past midnight so it activated the next days £3.50 charge.

They very sneakily made the £3.50, 24 hour rate from midnight to midnight instead of 24 hours from when you got your ticket like it used to be.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 9, 2019)

*Yes*



alcam said:


> Was a bit puzzled when staying at Canterbury recently .
> Arrived at 6pm , left 7.30am following day was charged for 2 days , £7 .
> Thought there was something wrong .



They have changed the charging policy...
Makes  it worth staying 3days/2nights

Still cheap and good FREE bus into the city centre

We prefer the tunnel to ferries anyway and as others have posted "Choose your time"

I think the OP is worried about BREXSH1T queues


----------



## alcam (Mar 9, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> They have changed the charging policy...
> Makes  it worth staying 3days/2nights
> 
> Still cheap and good FREE bus into the city centre
> ...



I suppose but if its purely an overnight stop they have , basically , doubled the fee . Not (totally) complaining but it seems a wee bit sneaky way of upping the price . I assume majority use this as an overnight stop so the fee is £7 not £3.50 .


----------



## iampatman (Mar 9, 2019)

We’ve done the Zeebrugge to Hull ferry a few times now and the outward journey. Living in West Yorkshire it’s a no brainer avoiding the slog up from Dover to Bingley. Here’s a tip; when you make your booking choose the cheapest cabin available and if you’re midweek and/or off season the ship won’t be full. Once you’ve parked up and gone to the reception desk ask what upgrades they have. We’ve had top of the range cabins for €20/30 extra, some with free minibars. Just makes the crossing that bit more luxurious. Good timings too, sail at about 5.30pm and arrive Hull early the following morning.
Good luck,

Pat


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2019)

alcam said:


> I assume majority use this as an overnight stop so the fee is £7 not £3.50 .



Yes that is correct, we use it mainly on the way down after driving from Preston the day before sailing.

A nice leisurely afternoon / evening sometimes popping into Canterbury, then after a good nights sleep it`s only a 20-30 minute drive down to Dover    :boat:


----------



## shaunr68 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm getting the Santander-Cork ferry tomorrow, 27 hours! Been running the fridge and freezer contents down so there's only marg and a bit of milk in there now.

With ice packs the fridge contents would be fine for a day, since the door won't be opened and the fridge is well insulated.

I think some of the Italy-Greece ferries supply hookup onboard and you can sleep in the vehicle on deck.


----------



## iampatman (Mar 9, 2019)

hairydog said:


> What do people do about the fridge on these longer crossings? All the stuff in the freezer will defrost, even if the fresh items don't spoil. Or do they supply hookup?



No, there’s no hook up on this crossing. Just have to plan and eat your freezer contents :tongue:

Pat


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 10, 2019)

hairydog said:


> What do people do about the fridge on these longer crossings? All the stuff in the freezer will defrost, even if the fresh items don't spoil. Or do they supply hookup?




It`s my understanding that the majority of people only stock / replenish the fridge freezer once they arrive at their destination.


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 10, 2019)

*Fridge*



hairydog said:


> What do people do about the fridge on these longer crossings? All the stuff in the freezer will defrost, even if the fresh items don't spoil. Or do they supply hookup?



We have a modern compressor fridge, we have never needed to think about it.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 26, 2019)

We got a great deal on this crossing for the 31st March, worked out at £140 including the cabin for the saver fare, I only booked it two nights ago as well, so probably cost me £70 more than the Calais to Dover ferry but will save a few Bob in fuel, plus not having a long drive from Dover to Blackpool on the UK's gridlocked road system.


----------



## John H (Mar 26, 2019)

It is a personal decision of course but we used Hull-Zebrugge last year and loved it. Excellent ferry, good value and a relaxing trip. The shorter Channel crossing is a bit like using a bus and doesn't give you time to relax.


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 26, 2019)

*Pets onboard*

Do they allow dogs on this crossing


----------



## runnach (Mar 26, 2019)

Forresbroons said:


> Do they allow dogs on this crossing



Yes kennels on board and opportunity to see the hounds en route

Channna


----------



## alcam (Mar 26, 2019)

channa said:


> Yes kennels on board and opportunity to see the hounds en route
> 
> Channna


No pet friendly cabins ?


----------



## runnach (Mar 26, 2019)

alcam said:


> No pet friendly cabins ?



Not when I sailed which was Rotterdam to Hull same operator and ship

Channa


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 26, 2019)

There are no pet friendly cabins on the P&O ships.  The overnight ferries are great for getting a good start to your journey.  Would not use the short crossings for that reason.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 27, 2019)

*Some people enjoy a long ferry crossing*

So be it.
We try to reduce ferry crossing times
eg To Norway Hirtsals to Kristiansand is only 2 hrs..very short ferry from Sweden on way back
Cairnryan to Larne again only 2 hrs then back Rosslare to Fishguard 3 hrs (about our limit).
Long distance ferries seem quite costly plus the addons..Not 4 us
Whenever possible the Tunnel..Also much better with pets !
Make the longer drives part of the holiday..OK easy 4 us as I have retired
Again OK the tunnel costs a bit more but relatively insignificant compared with all the other MoHo and travelling costs

The Puttgarden Rodby ferry may well feature id we want to go to Scandinavia again but not until 2021


----------



## Deleted member 54605 (Jun 1, 2019)

*Thumbs up for Zeebrugge-Hull*

We did that route last summer both out (early April) and back in early June. This was our first trip overseas in the Hymer so wanted to reduce the miles in the UK. We live on the Moray Firth so it takes several days just to get to Hull. The crossing was good, the cabin (with free mini bar and a double bed) was OK. Getting in and out of the ports was a quick and easy. However since costs are important to us (the less we spend the further and longer we can travel) I doubt we will use this route again given the high costs. We want to do a long trip this winter and will probably drive to Dover and do the cheapest crossing we can find. It is 650 miles to Dover as opposed to 450 miles to Hull and even allowing for overnight costs and extra diesel this is going to be cheaper. Our Hymer is oldish (1997) and we like to take our time and not drive more than 150 miles per day (ideally less) so we would need to allow another two overnights at least heading south. Canterbury will be my choice for the last night before the port. I am uncomfortable wild camping in England (unlike up here where it is our default) although I suspect that is unjustified. We tend to use what few "aires" (eg Helmsley, Skipton, Thaxtead, Canterbury etc) both for convenience but also to show support for these few initiatives. We use a CL every third or fourth night to drop waste and top up with water. Sorry - woffled off topic so will sign off.


----------



## guerdeval (Jun 2, 2019)

So £190ish for 369 sea miles sounds a bargain compared to P&O's price for stranraer to Larne's 44 miles at a similar price or up to £220 mid day.!!


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jun 2, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> If your starting from Dunkirk I’d go from Calais as it’s so close and we live in Lancs. Pick your time and driving north shouldn’t be a problem.



Did not understand the logic here. 

If one is in Dunkirk why not sail Dunkirk-Dover instead of Calais?

We use that route all the time - very easy and no thoughts of immigrants. Prices on DFDS are usually identical to Calais.

Geoff


----------

